# Peapoo Meets Petey



## peapoo_bunny (May 3, 2006)

first of alli know it's really early to put peapoo and petey together, but please nobody get mad at me for this:?.. 

ok, so today peapoo and petey met for the first time outside theircages... i watched them very closely and watched their body languageand the way they were acting. they completely ignored each other forabout 30 minutes.. then he went over to peapoo and put his head underhers...she ran away doing binkies..lol.. this went on for a littlewhile... they both ran around and did some binkies...peapoo kept comingover to petey and then binkying away.. then after about an hour ofplaying outside peapoo came over and started grooming petey. i wasvery happy that it went as good as it did...no growling, no fighting oranything else...just two happy bunnies running around, doing binkiesand even grooming each other! i can only hope everythingcontinues to go like it did today!

i'll post some pics later tonight if i can


----------



## peapoo_bunny (May 3, 2006)

sry these are so big...i havent had time toresize and upload all of themyet


----------



## Eve (May 3, 2006)

I am SO happy to hear their first meeting wentso well, that's fantastic! It sounds like you shouldn't have muchtrouble bonding them .


----------



## peapoo_bunny (May 4, 2006)

*Eve wrote: *


> I amSO happy to hear their first meeting went so well, that's fantastic! Itsounds like you shouldn't have much trouble bonding them.


ihope so....they played in "peapoo's" bunny room last nightand were fine


----------



## jordiwes (May 4, 2006)

Wow, that's got to be one of the smoothest firstbonding sessions ever. Sounds like you are almost home free!

Keep an eye out for any signs of illness. It's usually a good idea to quarantine the new bunny for a couple of weeks.


----------



## LuvaBun (May 4, 2006)

Good grief! Perhaps Peapoo and Petey knew eachother in a previous life - I mean, for such a great start to bondingthey must have .

Sounds like it could be a perfect match - what a good girl Peapoo is for not getting territorial. Long may it last!

ps - Like Jordiwes says, just keep a check on any health changes!


----------



## Snuggys Mom (May 4, 2006)

They look so sweet together! It just warms your heart to see bunnies bonding. 

Is Petey already neutered?


----------



## peapoo_bunny (May 4, 2006)

yes petey is already neutered, about a month ago i think... 

i wouldnt have done that, but he just went to the vet for a check upright before we got him...vet said he was extremely healthy andsweet..we have all his records and stuff...there's no signs ofillness anywhere, but you never know..so i will be watchingcarefully...i just didnt want them to be inside yesterday because i hadjust got done doing some cleaning and you could kind of smell thecleaning stuff in my room...i thought it would be a good idea to getthem away from it.. but yeah, theyre getting along great.


----------



## naturestee (May 4, 2006)

Way to go! Looks like Peapoo approves of her new friend.


----------



## peapoo_bunny (May 4, 2006)

*naturestee wrote: *


> Way to go! Looks like Peapoo approves of her new friend.


i think she does to..hopefully it will stay that way!

i thought this picture was so cute of the two of them!


----------



## Eve (May 4, 2006)

Awww, that makes my heart melt. They look so sweet together, I'm sure they will be so happy. :inlove:


----------



## LuvaBun (May 4, 2006)

Their colours/markings compliment each other so well . Two happy bunnies (and one happy Bunny Mom )

jan


----------



## peapoo_bunny (May 4, 2006)

their personalities are so much alike itsamazing! i can see these two getting insometroubletogether in the future..lol...i think theyre going to beahandful!

im really glad we found petey and decided to go get him!!:bunnydance:im so glad this is going well! they might be bonded beforewe go to the lake in a few months after all!! i dont have a place forthem to stay there, so they'll be alone during the evenings and atnight, since i'll only be able to come home a few hours in themornings... after i get someplace set up for the two of them at thelake ill be able to take them some..since they dont mind riding in thecar at all


----------



## peapoo_bunny (May 13, 2006)

petey and peapoo have been getting alonggreat...no fights :bunnydancer anything and lots of grooming etc...so today i decided to let them stay in the same cage together...theyhad already explored each others cages before and had been in the samecage for about 30 minutes with no problems.. today they weretogether in the same cage all day without any problems (they even satthere and ate their pellets together..HOW CUTE!!!), so i guess they'vemoved in together! yay! i had to redo the cage this afternoon so thatit wasnt divided down the middle anymore..now its like it used to bebefore it was divided...they are both really happy:wink:!! and now ifeel really good about leaving them alone, although istillcheck in on them every now and then to make sure they'e both ok

im so happy that theyre both happy!!!:happydance


----------



## Blyre (May 13, 2006)

That is such a lovely pair. I'm happy that your bonding is going well. 

Blyre


----------



## naturestee (May 14, 2006)

Congrats! arty:

Now we need more pictures! Those two are so cute together. I'm glad it worked out so well!


----------



## cheryl (May 14, 2006)

awww they really do look like they are suited to one another,they are both sooooooo cute!








cheryl


----------



## Eve (May 14, 2006)

Aww, I'm so happy for you, Peapoo and Petey!That's so wonderful they like each other so much. I'm sure Peapooreally appreciates yougetting her a friend, I hope they havemany happy years together! :kiss:


----------



## peapoo_bunny (May 14, 2006)

thanks everyone! peapoo and petey were so loud last night! they kept throwing their toys up in the air and hopping around..lol

here's a few picturesfrom this morning...















here's some pictures from last night..they had some lettuce tocelebrate:bunnydance:..sry the pictures arent very good..dumbcamera:X...ill try to get better ones later





yumm romaine lettuce


----------



## mambo101 (May 14, 2006)

I think you have quite a successful bond going there.:colors:


----------



## peapoo_bunny (May 14, 2006)

yeah i think theyre going to be goodfriends!and whats even better is that they were able tomove into the same cage before we start going backand forthto our place at the lake...now when im gone maybe they won't be solonely! but once i get them a cage at the lake they'll be able to goto!:bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------

